# Ciclones Tropicais na Austrália e Pacífico Sul - 2016/2017



## Orion (10 Out 2016 às 02:04)

A Temporada começa a 1 de Novembro de 2016 e termina a 30 de Abril de 2017.

Portais úteis:

- Imagens de Satélite:

http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/index.html

http://satview.bom.gov.au/

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/floaters.html

- Instituto de Meteorologia Australiano:

http://www.bom.gov.au/?ref=logo

- Instituto de Meteorologia de Fiji

http://www.met.gov.fj/index.php

- MeteoFrance da Nova Caledónia:

http://www.meteo.nc/

---


Quer o IM australiano quer o IM de Fiji ainda não publicaram a previsão da atividade ciclónica nas ilhas do Pacífico Sul. Isto deverá ocorrer nos próximos dias.

O nome da tempestade dependerá da zona onde o ciclone surgir. A lista compreensiva está aqui.

A temporada passada foi marcada pelo ciclone Winston, o mais forte de sempre no Pacífico Sul. Matou 44 e deixou um rasto de destruição (aqui e aqui). O acompanhamento (irregular) da tempestade pode ser revisitado aqui.


----------



## Orion (19 Dez 2016 às 22:40)

Nos últimos dias a ilha de Fiji tem sido afetada por uma depressão tropical com um movimento muito lento. No início os modelos sugeriam uma intensificação para a categoria 1. Atualmente, a probabilidade de intensificação é baixa:












Têm ocorrido chuvas intensas e trovoadas.











O primeiro ciclone da temporada poderá aparecer perto da Austrália. Não há ainda consenso no trajeto.

BOM - 19:03h UTC






JTWC - 21h UTC






A ainda depressão é muito pequena e passará por terras com baixa densidade populacional.


----------



## Orion (20 Dez 2016 às 19:32)

A depressão tropical afasta-se lentamente de Fiji. Há pessoas que consideram estas cheias as piores dos últimos 15 anos. 

---

Persistem as diferenças entre o BOM e o JTWC no que concerne à depressão tropical no noroeste da Austrália. Em relação ao futuro ciclone Yvette...


----------



## Orion (21 Dez 2016 às 19:43)




----------



## Orion (22 Dez 2016 às 22:37)

Seguimento aqui  https://twitter.com/hashtag/CycloneYvette?src=hash e/ou aqui  https://twitter.com/hashtag/Yvette?src=hash (não sei qual será o hashtag dominante). Agora é altura da monção na costa norte da Austrália. Muita chuva tem caído:






O ciclone Yvette está inserido numa região depressionária maior. O núcleo depressionário associado (a oeste/sudoeste) neste momento está a afetar o noroeste da Austrália (onde não há muitas estações meterológicas nem radares) e deverá causar nos próximos dias acumulados bastante significativos:


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2017 às 16:07)




----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2017 às 15:19)




----------



## Orion (2 Fev 2017 às 00:10)




----------



## Orion (18 Fev 2017 às 23:02)

O JTWC já teve um aviso para a formação de um ciclone tropical mas o mesmo já foi retirado. Variações bruscas na previsão não é algo propriamente novo nesta região do mundo. Por sua vez, os australianos continuam a modelar um desenvolvimento agressivo:


Pelas previsões iniciais há muito que o ciclone se tinha formado:


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2017 às 00:46)

Ciclone com pouca esperança de vida. Não aparece no JTWC porque os australianos têm uma escala com limites muito mais baixos:






Para além do vento, cujas rajadas podem chegar aos 100/110 km/h, há ainda a chuva que pode chegar aos 200 mms em 24 horas.


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2017 às 17:10)

Na costa norte da Austrália assiste-se a época das chuvas. Uma estação meteorológica próxima da tempestade já registou mais de 260 milímetros em 2 dias. Noutra o acumulado em 48 horas excede os 370 milímetros.


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2017 às 23:13)




----------



## Orion (4 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

A noroeste de Darwin e nas últimas 21 horas...






... foram registados 329 mms de chuva.


----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

Orion disse:


> A noroeste de Darwin e nas últimas 21 horas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



384 milímetros em 24 horas.


----------



## Orion (7 Mar 2017 às 16:41)

Orion disse:


> 384 milímetros em 24 horas.



Recorde.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2017 às 14:05)

Ciclone tropical Debbie segue rapidamente ganhando força e pode chegar na categoria 4 na escala australiana no Domingo e fazer landfall entre segunda e terça no norte do estado de Queensland. 
O ECMWF é o modelo mais agressivo e sugere um landfall com pressão 942hpas e ventos com rajadas de 250km/h próximo da cidade Tonwsville.











Acumulados de chuva significativos também estão sendo previstos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Debbie


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

O aviso das 9h UTC do JTWC indicava que às 6h UTC do dia 27, poucas horas do _landfall_, o ciclone teria ventos de 110 nós (203 km/h) com rajadas até aos 135 nós (250 km/h). Na escala Saffir-Simpson, A Debbie seria (será?) um ciclone cat. 3 muito forte, estando apenas a 4 nós (7.4 km/h) de um ciclone cat. 4.

O acompanhamento geral é feito aqui: https://twitter.com/hashtag/CycloneDebbie?src=hash

Há alguns dias o BoM fez uma alusão a um ciclone com um trajeto ligeiramente a norte e mais fraco que devastou a agricultura. A Debbie não deverá ser muito diferente.

Queensland não tem muita população mas a mesma está extremamente concentrada na costa (especialmente na zona do landfall). Para além de intensidade, o ciclone terá uma grande abrangência e poderá chegar a terra durante aa madrugada (de 3ª).











Os restos do ciclone devem provocar mais chuva forte no litoral de Queensland após o _landfall_ do ciclone.

O radar da ilha de Willis já regista o olho que ainda tem pouca definição:






Há diversas estações perto do centro da tempestade:






A mais próxima está no recife Lihou, situando-se muito perto do olho. São estes os registos até agora:






Neste momento a tempestade desloca-se a 3km/h, mais coisa menos coisa.


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 21:00)

Orion disse:


> O aviso das 9h UTC do JTWC indicava que às 6h UTC do dia 27, poucas horas do _landfall_, o ciclone teria ventos de 110 nós (203 km/h) com rajadas até aos 135 nós (250 km/h). Na escala Saffir-Simpson, A Debbie seria (será?) um ciclone cat. 3 muito forte, estando apenas a 4 nós (7.4 km/h) de um ciclone cat. 4.








Novo aviso. A Debbie chega por breves momentos a cat.4 pouco tempo antes do _landfall_. Isto certamente será sujeito a algumas alterações. Não tenho a certeza qual é o modelo que o BoM usa para os ciclones mas suspeito que seja o seu, o ACCESS. E isso tem consequências reais...

O GFS 12z prevê que a Debbie acelere o seu movimento. O Landfall ocorreria por volta das 00h UTC de 2ª feira.






O ECM prevê o landfall 12 horas mais tarde:






Já pelo ACCESS, a tempestade fica a pastar no mar e faz _landfall_ muito depois do que o GFS e o ECM prevêem.














Olhando para a previsão, e como já escrevi, acho que é o ACCESS que está a ser usado:


---

20:50 UTC


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2017 às 23:48)

Orion disse:


> O acompanhamento geral é feito aqui: https://twitter.com/hashtag/CycloneDebbie?src=hash



e aqui: https://twitter.com/hashtag/Debbie?src=hash


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2017 às 22:07)

O landfall está previsto para as 21h UTC de amanhã perto da localidade de Ayr. A estação de Alva Beach deverá ser a melhor estação (clicar no weather observations à direita).






http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR241.loop.shtml#skip

O olho ainda não está bem formado. Daqui a algumas a algumas horas deverá estar mais consistente no radar.

Na última previsão do JTWC o ciclone não ultrapassará os 80 nós, sendo por isso um cat. 1 intenso na escala SS.

Da NOAA:






Escusado será dizer que a NOAA/JTWC têm uma previsão completamente diferente da do BoM.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:21)

ABC News&#8207;Conta verificada @abcnews  36 minHá 36 minutos
Mais
*Qld Fire and Emergency Services commissioner Katarina Carol on N24: #CycloneDebbie expected to intensify, cross coast as category 4. *


 ABC News&#8207;Conta verificada @abcnews  7 minHá 7 minutos
Mais
*#TC_Debbie: "It is bigger than cyclone Marcia... Within 24 hours, we expect the cross of Cyclone Debbie with Ayr, home Hill" - Palaszczuk *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Mar 2017 às 22:32)

Intrusão de ar seco impediu um maior fortalecimento de Debbie até o momento.
Radar: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR241.loop.shtml


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 23:05)

*ABC News*‏Conta verificada@abcnews 1 minHá 1 minuto
*#CycloneDebbie: Latest BOM update - storm slipping further south. Predicting it will cross coast between Ayr and Bowen, 7am tomorrow.*


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 02:57)

Orion disse:


> Da NOAA:



O GFS aumentou ligeiramente a intensidade:












Também o HWRF 18z modela uma pressão central a rondar os 964 hPa e ventos por volta dos 70 nós (130 km/h) aquando do _landfall_. Na escala SS isto representa um cat. 1 forte/cat. 2 fraco e na escala australiana um cat. 3 fraco a moderado.

Não obstante o ciclone ter uma intensidade atual correspondente a um cat. 2 fraco na escala SS, o olho tem uma organização interessante:






As previsões acabaram. Agora é ver o acontecimento desenrolar-se:

http://www.bom.gov.au/qld/flood/index.shtml?ref=hdr (clicar no mapa para aproximar ou ir diretamente para as estações) e http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR241.loop.shtml#skip

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ramsdis/online/himawari-8.asp#Australia ou http://satview.bom.gov.au/

Para além do Twitter, a ABC tem um _blog_ de acompanhamento:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-03-...bbie-strengthens-off-queensland-coast/8389022


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2017 às 09:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2017 às 15:22)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 16:03)

Debbie deve chegar a costa australiana dentro de poucas horas como categoria 4 na escala australiana. 
Alguns locais já registraram acumulados entre 50 e 100 mm nas últimas 24 horas.





_Acumulados de Chuva_


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Mar 2017 às 16:05)

James Reynolds está na Austrália para acompanhar o ciclone.
https://twitter.com/EarthUncutTV


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 17:22)

Rajada de 172 km/h na ilha de Hamilton onde se situa a estação mais próxima do olho. O vento ronda os 132 km/h e a PC os 984 hPa.

http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60801/IDQ60801.94368.shtml & http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR223.loop.shtml#skip

Pelo novo aviso do JTWC o ciclone deverá atingir o seu pico máximo dentro de algumas horas com ventos a rondar os 105 nós (194 km/h). Isto transforma a Debbie num cat. 3 na escala SS.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 17:47)

Orion disse:


> Rajada de 172 km/h na ilha de Hamilton onde se situa a estação mais próxima do olho.



182 km/h.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

As ilhas Whitsunday estão quase a entrar no olho do ciclone.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

A estação da ilha de Hamilton está a qualquer coisa como 50 quilómetros do olho do ciclone. As últimas medições registam ventos de 133 km/h, rajadas de 161 km/h e uma PA de 981 hPa. Na escala SS a Debbie não deve ser mais que um cat. 2 fraco. A estação está a quase 60 metros de altura.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 19:35)

Orion disse:


> As últimas medições registam ventos de 133 km/h, rajadas de 161 km/h e uma PA de 981 hPa.



141/143; 187; 981.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 20:34)

A pressão estabilizou na ilha Hamilton que está quase na parede do olho. 981.4 hPa  981.9 hPa.

Nova rajada intensa  189 km/h.



Orion disse:


> As ilhas Whitsunday estão quase a entrar no olho do ciclone.



Os danos certamente serão enormes. Há quase 2 horas que estão na parede do olho 






O sol está quase a nascer em Queensland. Ainda faltam algumas horas para o _landfall_, permitindo isto a visualização do evento a cores.


Acrescento que o _landfall_ deverá ocorrer por cima (ou quase) do radar e da estação meteorológica de Bowen: http://www.bom.gov.au/products/IDR243.loop.shtml#skip Agora é preciso que os instrumentos resistam


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 21:08)

Orion disse:


> Nova rajada intensa - 189 km/h.



Novo registo para o vento  145 km/h. Pressão desceu para 980 hPa em Hamilton. A precipitação até que não tem sido muita.


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 21:17)

Emissão em direto:


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 21:19)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 22:15)

Orion disse:


> 141/143; 187; 981.





Orion disse:


> Novo registo para o vento  145 km/h. Pressão desceu para 980 hPa em Hamilton. A precipitação até que não tem sido muita.



Vento  152 km/h; Rajada  196 km/h; Pressão  979.5 hPa.

As condições em Hamilton estão no limite entre o cat. 1 e cat. 2 na escala SS.

Hamilton está na parede do olho e muito próximo de entrar nele.











Mais aqui:

http://rammb.cira.colostate.edu/ram...020&height=720&number_of_images_to_display=24


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2017 às 22:30)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 23:19)

A Debbie move-se a 10 km/h. Vai ser um dia longo para aquela malta


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 23:28)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 23:35)




----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2017 às 23:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mar 2017 às 02:39)

Debbie está prestes a fazer landfall nos arredores de Airlie Beach, bem mais ao sul do era previsto anteriormente.
Rajada de vento de* 263km/h *foi registrado no aeroporto da Ilha Hamilton.
Ondas de até 8 metros foram registradas na costa, sendo apenas a terceira vez que isso acontece nos registros.
Na cidade de Strathdickie choveu *194 mm em 1 hora.*






Ondas





Acumulados de chuva


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Mar 2017 às 02:39)




----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2017 às 03:04)




----------



## Orion (28 Mar 2017 às 16:51)




----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2017 às 23:54)

O twitter do ABC Emergency está a fazer um acompanhamento intensivo. Certos locais tiveram mais de 1000 milímetros.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2017 às 15:04)

Ontem:
Hoje:

A época de ciclones está quase a terminar. Foi anormalmente calma nas ilhas do Pacífico Sul. Ainda assim, nos próximos dias poderá surgir um ciclone ao largo de Vanuatu. O JTWC emitiu um aviso de formação de um ciclone e a MeteoFrance está a acompanhar a situação. A ilha da Nova Caledónia está na mira inicial.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Abr 2017 às 15:19)

Ciclone tropical Ernie teve uma intensificação explosiva nas últimas 24 horas.
Passou de categoria de baixa tropical para 5 na escala australiana (3/4 na Saffir-Simpson).
O ciclone deve se manter no mar e não esperado para fazer um landfall na Austrália.


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2017 às 22:05)

Com uma PC de 922 hPa, o Ernie está apenas a 3 hPa de chegar a cat. 5 na escala SS (pela última previsão não chegará lá).

Este ciclone dificilmente será destronado do título de surpresa do ano. Um caso análogo só mesmo a Patrícia em 2015 no Pacífico.

A cada saída do GFS a previsão foi completamente diferente.

GFS, 00z de hoje  o ciclone não passaria de TT na escala SS:






GFS, 6z de hoje  o ciclone estaria em cat. 2 e iria atingir o pico em cat. 4, diminuindo gradualmente para cat. 1:






GFS, 12z de hoje  o ciclone estava em cat. 3 e iria diminuir drasticamente de intensidade para TT (amanhã):


----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2017 às 22:29)




----------



## Orion (7 Abr 2017 às 22:44)

Primeira previsão do centro de Fiji, autoridade máxima no Pacífico Sul que usa a mesma escala da Austrália:






No IM de Vanuatu só há um aviso para TT. O ciclone está a intensificar-se mais cedo do que o esperado.


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2017 às 18:28)

Depois de um ligeiro atraso, foi finalmente oficializada a formação do Ciclone Tropical Cook. Vanuatu está neste momento a ser afetada. 

Um resumo simplificado pode ser encontrado no portal da MeteoFrance Nova Caledónia  http://www.meteo.nc/nouvelle-caledonie/cyclone/phenomenes-en-cours

O JTWC modela um cat. 3 na escala Saffir-Simpson com ventos a rondar os 100 nós (185 km/h) depois de amanhã imediatamente antes do ciclone atingir a NC. Há que esperar porque no Pacífico Sul as previsões têm o hábito de mudar abruptamente.


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2017 às 20:34)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Abr 2017 às 20:11)

Ciclone Ernie já se enfraqueceu e deve se dissipar dentro de mais alguns dias.

Ciclone Cook se formou no Pacífico Sul e afetou nos últimas dias a Ilha de Vanuatu e deve afetar agora a região da Nova Caledônia como categoria 2/3 na escala Saffir-simpson.
Acumulados de chuva superiores a 300 mm, rajadas de ventos de mais de 150 km/h e ondas de até 6 metros podem ser registrados na Nova Caledônia.
O último ciclone a fazer landfall na Nova Caledônia foi Erica em 2003.
Em Vanuatu houve inundações e quedas de árvores, mas sem cortes do serviço de luz e telefonia. Não se reporta feridos.

Ciclone Cook





Radar





Inundação em Vanuatu





Um outro ciclone deve se formar próximo da cidade de Darwin dentro de alguns dias e ameaçar o norte da Austrália Ocidental. O nome será Frances.


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2017 às 22:37)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Radar


Faltam poucas horas para que o ciclone chegue à ilha.






A ilha principal tem quase 19.000 km2 mas menos de 300.000 pessoas. Sempre minimizará os danos da precipitação orográfica.


----------



## Orion (12 Abr 2017 às 22:25)

Na Nova Caledónia foi encontrado 1 cadáver mas em geral os danos foram mínimos. Há registo de, pelo menos, 4 feridos.

Prevê-se que o ex-Cook seja a pior tempestade na NZ desde 1968. O passado verão foi extremamente seco na ilha do norte mas nas últimas semanas choveu muito.


Acompanhamento: https://twitter.com/hashtag/CycloneCook?src=hash


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2017 às 01:02)




----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2017 às 03:47)




----------



## rokleon (13 Abr 2017 às 07:35)

Sobre o Ciclone Cook...



> New Zealanders are evacuating towns along North Island's north-east coast, ahead of what is being called the worst storm in generations.
> 
> Cyclone Cook is expected to make landfall at 18:00 local time (06:00 GMT) over Bay of Plenty.



http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-39585868

--


----------



## Orion (13 Abr 2017 às 17:59)

*Photos: Cyclone Cook slams NZ with heavy rain, severe gales, flooding*


----------



## Orion (15 Abr 2017 às 21:13)

---


----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2017 às 21:36)




----------



## Orion (2 Mai 2017 às 21:46)




----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2017 às 16:20)

Acompanhamento aqui  https://twitter.com/search?q=cyclone donna&src=typd & aqui  https://twitter.com/vmgdvu (portal oficial do IM de Vanuatu).


----------



## Orion (3 Mai 2017 às 23:10)

O IM japonês oferece imagens de alta resolução de Vanuatu (como a última que publiquei) aqui  http://ds.data.jma.go.jp/mscweb/data/himawari/sat_img.php?area=hp2

Na sua ultima previsão, o JTWC indica um ciclone categoria 4 (escala SS) lá para sábado.

O pior desastre natural na história de Vanuatu ocorreu em 2015, altura em que o ciclone Pam devastou as ilhas.


----------



## Orion (7 Mai 2017 às 21:59)




----------



## Orion (8 Mai 2017 às 14:44)

O olho está quase a ser visível no radar da NC  http://www.meteo.nc/nouvelle-caledonie/observations/images-radars

A MeteoFrance NC dá rajadas até aos 280 km/h. O IM de Vanuatu dá rajadas até aos 300 km/h. Certas províncias de Vanuatu poderão ter rajadas até aos 160 km/h.


----------

